# recipes



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm looking for some good homemade recipes of all sorts. It would be nice if everyone would share one of their family homemade recipes. I would love if someone could give me a baked bean recipe that is easy.I've been looking for one and can not find one that i like. Thanks to all who reply


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Mmm... I love baked beans. Especially when you add cornbread to the situation.


----------



## Rody (Sep 4, 2009)

Tammy said:


> I'm looking for some good homemade recipes of all sorts. It would be nice if everyone would share one of their family homemade recipes. I would love if someone could give me a baked bean recipe that is easy.I've been looking for one and can not find one that i like. Thanks to all who reply


Wish I could help with the baked beans but only my wife likes them and she only buys the canned ones and adds brown sugar.

Here's some home made biscuits:

5 cups flour
6 TBS sugar
3 TBS baking powder
1/4 ts baking soda
2 cups milk (or even water) +/-
2 whole sticks butter or margarine or 2 cups lard or shorting
1 ts salt

Mix all the dry stuff together with a wisk and cut the butter into small slices. Cut it into the dry ingredients well and then add the milk. Mix it up well until it forms into a sticky dough. You may have to add more milk at this point. Flour down your table top or what ever surface you will use. I only knead the dough three or four times. I roll it out to a half inch thick I use a large plastic drinking glass to cut out the biscuits. I poked a couple of air holes in the bottom with a hot wire. These biscuits come out as large as the palm of my hands. I bake them at 450 for 14 minutes, (your time may vary with your oven so keep a close watch).

These ain't no wimpy little store bough biscuits. Most people find one will do them with a meal. I'm a big eater and can have two. Three if that's all I'm eating. This recipe makes around 10 to 12 biscuits. They keep well for several days. I like cold biscuits almost as much as I like hot ones.

I'm going to experiment with adding some cornmeal to the mix as I'm looking for something to go well with my ham and beans.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Baked Beans huh, makes me think; "methane madness":2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Tammy said:


> I'm looking for some good homemade recipes of all sorts. It would be nice if everyone would share one of their family homemade recipes. I would love if someone could give me a baked bean recipe that is easy.I've been looking for one and can not find one that i like. Thanks to all who reply


I have never baked my own beans before - always bought a can of them, cracked 'em open and enjoyed. I figured I would do a quick search for recipes of baked beans and I'll give them a try.

This link has a few recipes on it - I'll be printing them off, getting any ingredients that I don't have already and try it out this weekend.

I'll let you know what I think :wave:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I like pickled beets alot! Get a #10 can of sliced beets, pour juice into a pot and add an = proportionate ammount of apple cider vinegar. Then add the following seasonings to flavor the way you like, crushed pepper corns, crushed cloves or clove powder, nutra sweet or real sugar, (I use about 20 packets of nutra sweet.) and broken up bay leaves. Bring all of this to a boil for about 5 minutes and turn heat off. Dice up an onion and add it and the beats to the pickling juice. let sit 24 hrs. in the refrig and enjoy. :2thumb:

What I like even more is pickled eggs, hard boil 12 or 18, boil a good 10 minutes. Then run them under freezing cold water until completely cool. (This helps the shell peel off easily) Add them to the beets and let sit for 4 or 5 days in the refrig. The red beet juice will work its way into the yoke and they are ready. Bonne appitite!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## mikhon (Nov 6, 2009)

Why don't you try a deep fried turkey recipe. I'm sure, you never tried this one. This is very delicious. You can find this recipe online. It's very simple. Hope you a a great time looking this recipe online. GoodLuck!

shopturkeydeepfryer.com


----------



## bjason79 (Mar 5, 2010)

*What about hard tack?*

Well i for one know that as unappealing it is hard tack or pilot crackers are good and last practially forever.

2 cups of flour
1/2 to 3/4 cup water
1 tablespoon of Crisco 
6 pinches of salt

Mix the ingredients together into a stiff batter, knead several times, and spread the dough out flat to a thickness of 1/2 inch on a non-greased cookie sheet. Bake for one-half an hour at 400 degrees. Remove from oven, cut dough into 3-inch squares, and punch four rows of holes, four holes per row into the dough. Turn dough over, return to the oven and bake another one-half hour. Turn oven off and leave the door closed. Leave the hardtack in the oven until cool. I tried variations like adding corn meal but it did nt work for me. hope you enjoy


----------

